# fresh start.........marmoset keepers



## andymck69 (Nov 27, 2010)

id like to start a fresh with everyone on this site,we got off to the wronge start with me taking everything to heart rather then listening to your views and learning from this,:blush:i guess i should off just shut up and listened haha,

since i was last on i have gotten 2 enclosures built,one enclosure been 7ft high 16ft long and 8ft wide,its not completely finished but getting there,the other enclosure is 6ft wide 6ft deep and 8ft tall.in the first enclosure i plan on housing a 3year old pair of marmosets i have resently aquired from a friend who have previously breed in the past so i hope to start a family in this enclosure...in the second enclosure i will be housing gizmo my 1year old male marmoset,until i can get a partner,as one i had previously purchased died from a calcium defiency while in the vets.:sad:.inbetween the encloures i have a shed that the marmoset have access to shed been 9ft long divided into 2 section and full insulated.i am planning on heating this with a convector heater on 2000kw on a thermostat that has frost protection,would this be the best type of heater as i have heard mixed reviews about tubular heaters.as the weather is to cold still to climatise the marmosets i hope to do this near the end of march start of april,any suggestions on weather or not i should weight longer,i will try to upload pics tommorrow of marmosets and the enclosures hope to hear your views on this.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

andymck69 said:


> id like to start a fresh with everyone on this site,we got off to the wronge start with me taking everything to heart rather then listening to your views and learning from this,:blush:i guess i should off just shut up and listened haha,
> 
> since i was last on i have gotten 2 enclosures built,one enclosure been 7ft high 16ft long and 8ft wide,its not completely finished but getting there,the other enclosure is 6ft wide 6ft deep and 8ft tall.in the first enclosure i plan on housing a 3year old pair of marmosets i have resently aquired from a friend who have previously breed in the past so i hope to start a family in this enclosure...in the second enclosure i will be housing gizmo my 1year old male marmoset,until i can get a partner,as one i had previously purchased died from a calcium defiency while in the vets.:sad:.inbetween the encloures i have a shed that the marmoset have access to shed been 9ft long divided into 2 section and full insulated.i am planning on heating this with a convector heater on 2000kw on a thermostat that has frost protection,would this be the best type of heater as i have heard mixed reviews about tubular heaters.as the weather is to cold still to climatise the marmosets i hope to do this near the end of march start of april,any suggestions on weather or not i should weight longer,i will try to upload pics tommorrow of marmosets and the enclosures hope to hear your views on this.


Andy,
use a convector like you have stated.
Link this to a room stat to keep temp regulated.(use a thermometer and muck around till your required temp is stable)

The reason that i use the same type of convecter that you stated is.
If the room stat packs in it will use its own stat built in so they will not get cooked..

It doesnt happen often but better to be cautious.

Shame about the partner for gizzmo.

Calcium is important.

Had one alot of years ago that was the same..

I only new one breader then.

His ethics and housing were to be questioned.

Good luck in your endevours and welcome back....


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi again Andy.

I can't really advise on heating outdoor Marmoset accomodation as my Marmosets are currently housed indoors, but Peter's advice wont be bettered.

Regarding calcium, it is one of the most important aspects of keeping captive primates & is sadly often overlooked.

Im looking forward to seeing photos of your Marmoset housing.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Andy,
should try and form some sort of draught tunnel at outside of hatch.
I use sliders that open and close from the inside.
So as too make sure they are all inside.
But from the outside it isnt just a hole.
I put a shelf and put a back and sides on it.
It tends to eliminate draughts and helps keep temprature stable.

Its the one thing that over the years i changed every time untill it was working best.
Hey but still get lecky bills of 418 every month....

What age is Gizzmo????


----------



## andymck69 (Nov 27, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Andy,
> should try and form some sort of draught tunnel at outside of hatch.
> I use sliders that open and close from the inside.
> So as too make sure they are all inside.
> ...


 


gizmo is approximately 11-12months as the breeder i got him off obviously didnt care about the well been of the animal only his pocket getting bigger.he wasnt to sure on the exact age he was.on the shed i have a 10cm diameter hole cut which is filled with a 4inch pipe,on the out side i have a sliding door that once there in there nest boxes i can slide the door shut which stops the draft coming in.i was considering using a rubber door so they can walk in and out freely and the rubber flaps will stop the wind,which would you advise me to use.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

andymck69 said:


> gizmo is approximately 11-12months as the breeder i got him off obviously didnt care about the well been of the animal only his pocket getting bigger.he wasnt to sure on the exact age he was.on the shed i have a 10cm diameter hole cut which is filled with a 4inch pipe,on the out side i have a sliding door that once there in there nest boxes i can slide the door shut which stops the draft coming in.i was considering using a rubber door so they can walk in and out freely and the rubber flaps will stop the wind,which would you advise me to use.


Yes the rubbers perfect.
Some use small cat flaps.

Just im a joiner to trade so i tend to use wood and form tunnels to stop draughts.

Anything really to try to iliminate draughts and also to keep heat stable.

Thats the good thing with convector heaters they get temp up really quick.


----------



## andymck69 (Nov 27, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Yes the rubbers perfect.
> Some use small cat flaps.
> 
> Just im a joiner to trade so i tend to use wood and form tunnels to stop draughts.
> ...


 

convector heater was fitted earlier,collecting apple tree branches tommorrow from a friend,need to get 4"pipe to cover the rough edges from the enclosures to the inside of the shed,then just wait for the sunny days to climaties them...:2thumb:.think ill build little selves tonight so they can walk out onto them.from the inner enclosure


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Calcium is important.





Zoo-Man said:


> Regarding calcium, it is one of the most important aspects of keeping captive primates & is sadly often overlooked.


With regard to calcium, it is important yes, but the body cannot absorb it without D3. The best source of this is access to outdoors, if that is not possible then a UV bulb or dietary D3.

I'm guessing by the fact you are using sheds they're outdoors, so this is mainly just a comment FYI as D3 is often forgotten about too.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> With regard to calcium, it is important yes, but the body cannot absorb it without D3. The best source of this is access to outdoors, if that is not possible then a UV bulb or dietary D3.
> 
> I'm guessing by the fact you are using sheds they're outdoors, so this is mainly just a comment FYI as D3 is often forgotten about too.


This is quite correct.
Mine all have outside access.
They also have uv inside which is controlled for 12hrs per day.
They also get ZOLCAL D3 which is calcium and d3 combined.
As they need D3 to obsorb calcium like you say.
This is the best form of D3 and calcium for marmosets and the like.

We were recomended to try and have never looked back.
When they get there check ups at the vets the xray of the bones is very good...

I would recomend using both whether they have outside access or not.
And to use a uv reader regular to maintain the bulbs.
Going by the 6mnth use isnt good as some are duff before and some last longer..

May be a bit expencive for a couple of bulbs to test but it would pay in the long run....


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> With regard to calcium, it is important yes, but the body cannot absorb it without D3. The best source of this is access to outdoors, if that is not possible then a UV bulb or dietary D3.
> 
> I'm guessing by the fact you are using sheds they're outdoors, so this is mainly just a comment FYI as D3 is often forgotten about too.


Yup, thats right. Vitamin D3 is needed to enable the animal's body to metabolise Calcium.


----------

